# Cost of Cardiologist Consult?



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder if any of you have had a recent cardiologist consultation for your kitties and if so how much you were charged.

Today's estimate for an approx 2hr consultation with thorough physical and ECG plus full report was £600-700 which I thought was a bit over the top. Naturally I'll have to run this by the insurers ....

Thanx for any feedback
Kath


----------



## carolinelm (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Kath

Hopefully a different scenario to yours, but a couple of months ago my 16 year old cat had to have a cardio scan, abdominal scan, blood test and then unfortunately euthanasia and cremation. 

The invoice was broken down and the cardio scan (1/2 an hour) was £147 and the abdominal scan (1/2 an hour) £125.

My total invoice for all the above was £412. Our cat was unfortunately not insured so it was a bit of a shock - somehow when animals are involved you pull all the stops out to pay for treatment though!

Good luck with the scans. Xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

KathinUK said:


> I wonder if any of you have had a recent cardiologist consultation for your kitties and if so how much you were charged.
> 
> Today's estimate for an approx 2hr consultation with thorough physical and ECG plus full report was £600-700 which I thought was a bit over the top. Naturally I'll have to run this by the insurers ....
> 
> ...


Is it your vets doing this or are you being referred to a specialist?

Also who are your insurers? If you are with PetPlan it should be fine, others I don't know as I am with petplan.

Rowan had a heart scan when he was at the specialists, not what he was there for, but needed when he was in there. I will need to find the paperwork to how much they charged for the scan alone though.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

carolinelm said:


> Hi Kath
> 
> Hopefully a different scenario to yours, but a couple of months ago my 16 year old cat had to have a cardio scan, abdominal scan, blood test and then unfortunately euthanasia and cremation.
> 
> ...


Hi I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Yes we do pull out all the stops don't we

Thanx for your comments. Take care.

Kath


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Is it your vets doing this or are you being referred to a specialist?
> 
> Also who are your insurers? If you are with PetPlan it should be fine, others I don't know as I am with petplan.
> 
> Rowan had a heart scan when he was at the specialists, not what he was there for, but needed when he was in there. I will need to find the paperwork to how much they charged for the scan alone though.


Hi The vet calls onservices of a mobile cardiologist who visits the practice.

Insurers are Purely Pets. Have not claimed before but they say permission is needed if claim
is likely to exceed £1000 which it would due to ongoing consults.
Yes would appreciate any figures you might locate.

Thanx
Kath


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll have a look tomorrow for you, off to bed in a sec!

The total bill was almost 4.5K - but he had a_ lot_ of other stuff going on and was hospitalised for a week!

I was just wondering if being at a specialist, it would cost more - but will look tomorrow for the total invoice because it was itemised


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

my kitten today is actually seeing a cardiologist! The quote I've been given for a consult and scan is £300-£600 but this does include the cost of an ECG if needed but not blood tests. The cardiologist is coming to my vets so I don't know if this also makes a difference.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

My bill today was £467 in the end but we didnt have an ECG. We were with cardiologist for about 1 hour 15 mins. According to my vet the cardiologist they use is very reasonable in price


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds a reasonable price for a referral case, to be honest.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> My bill today was £467 in the end but we didnt have an ECG. We were with cardiologist for about 1 hour 15 mins. According to my vet the cardiologist they use is very reasonable in price


Hi and thanx for letting me know Cazzer and good to hear all went well for your kitty.

So this doesn't sound 'over the top' then in these circles tho its far more than I could ever wish to earn in such a short time. 
Oh well, at least there is the expertise around to call upon.

I've spoken with insurance company and vet practice has now sent the info they requested for them to determine if they will pre-approve .... or not.
So we have to wait a day or so to see the outcome.

Fingers and paws crossed then.
Kath


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

KathinUK said:


> So this doesn't sound 'over the top' then in these circles tho its far more than I could ever wish to earn in such a short time.
> Oh well, at least there is the expertise around to call upon.


It doesn't all go to the consultant.

Hope your cat comes back with a good prognosis!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope it goes well for your cat. Be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------

